# Home health Cert. Plan review.



## daniel (Aug 14, 2008)

Educate me please. 
Say your physician reviewed his patients Home Health Cerfification and Plan of Care form. And instructed on this form that the patient is confined to his/her home and needs intermittent skilled nursing care. Keep in mind the patient is not present. The physician reviewed all the meds, and put the patients DX's on the form, and also came up with a treatment plan.


Do these codes apply 
CPT 99374-99380

or

99339-99440

Respectfull
Daniel
CPC


P.S- If my question doesn't make sense, just ask I'll try and be more clear.


----------



## aguelfi (Aug 15, 2008)

Look at your HCPCS codes G0180-G0181 for Home Home Certs.  These codes were designed for these circumstances.

G0180 for the initial cert
G0181 every calendar month (this has time requirements) 
G0179 for re-cert


----------

